# Ac compressors



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

my 84 300zx Ae turbo didnt come with the ac, the last guy that owned it took it off unfortunately, so im looking to replace it(its freakin hot). will any ac compressor from the 300zx series work? and will any other nissan vehicle have the same ac? thanks for the help


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

AE300ZX said:


> my 84 300zx Ae turbo didnt come with the ac, the last guy that owned it took it off unfortunately, so im looking to replace it(its freakin hot). will any ac compressor from the 300zx series work? and will any other nissan vehicle have the same ac? thanks for the help


I have a AC Compressor (working) from my 86z that I took out (weight reduction)

$20.00 plus shipping its yours?


----------

